# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Vendo quinua blanca y roja trillada

## Gesery

Buenas tardes, tengo 6 ton aprox de quinua trillada procedencia Huancavelica. Interesados llamar al 933391914 o WhatsApp 981171553.Temas similares: vendo 1300 tm de quinua blanca trillada  europa y 700 tm de quinua blanca organica Vendo Quinua blanca y roja cero pesticidas. vendo Quinua convencional blanca(Inia Salcedo) y Roja (Pasankalla) Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca

----------


## Jose M.

Hola cual es precio de la quinoa roja trillada porfavor
994049439

----------

